# 中国弹弓爱好者



## qq5201314st

中国弹弓爱好者


----------



## shot in the foot

非常漂亮的彈弓，(very nice slingshots) jeff


----------



## bbshooter

尼斯球在管式弹弓。(Nice ball in tube style slingshots....Google translate...Simplified Chinese)


----------



## Dayhiker

Very nice. and Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man

very nice slingshots


----------



## dragonmaster

I really like that stile slingshot and think thouse look great. Realy like the one on the left.


----------

